# chuviscar ou garoar?



## regalsun

Olá pessoal,
  Por favor, qual dos dois verbos é mais usado para descrever 'drizzle' em português (brasileiro)?

E também, você diria 'a garoa' ou 'o chuvisco'?

Muito obrigado.



Regalsun.


----------



## edupa

regalsun said:


> Olá pessoal,
> Por favor, qual dos dois verbos é mais usado para descrever 'drizzle' em português (brasileiro)?
> 
> E também, você diria 'a garoa' ou 'o chuvisco'?
> 
> Muito obrigado.
> 
> 
> 
> Regalsun.


 

Como você deve saber, a cidade de São Paulo é conhecida como "Terra da Garoa". O clima mudou muito e hoje em dia não garoa tanto na parte central da cidade.

Porém, na parte mais próxima à Serra do Mar ainda garoa com certa freqüência. 

Aquela garoa é mais fina que o chuvisco, é como se fosse um _mist_. Já o chuvisco, penso eu, é mais próximo de um _drizzle_. 

Contudo, em geral não se faz muita distinção. O próprio INMET (Instituto Nacional de Metereologia) trata os termos como um só em seu glossário. 


Sim, dizemos 'a garoa', 'o chuvisco' -- além dos verbos 'chuviscar' e 'garoar'.



Espero que isso responda a sua pergunta.

Abraços


----------



## regalsun

Muito obrigado Edupa. A sua resposta foi muito detalhada e útil.
 Não, eu não conheço São Paulo muito bem. eu fui ao Rio através de São Paulo duas ou tres vezes, mas eu não sei muito do clima da cidade.


----------



## edupa

De nada, regalsun!




> eu fui ao Rio através de São Paulo duas ou tres vezes


 
I can tell you know where the action is


----------



## regalsun

Verdade!


----------



## Alandria

No Piauí e em muitas áreas do nordeste, é comum dizer "serenar".


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> No Piauí e em muitas áreas do nordeste, é comum dizer "serenar".


 

Verdade, Alandria. Já ouvi muito isso aqui em São Paulo também. Não sei se pelo fato de meu pai ser do Rio Grande do Norte...

_Serenar_, me parece, é mais usado para aquele tipo de névoa úmida que cai à noite -- ou eu estou enganado?

Abraços

EDIT: Já ouvi MUITO, "Sai do sereno, menino!"


----------



## Alentugano

Olá,
eu sei que a pergunta é sobre o uso no Brasil, mas acho que não faz mal se eu acrescentar os meus três cêntimos. Em Portugal, a palavra padrão é_ chuviscar_. Do que conheço, acho que não usamos o termo _garoa_. Na minha região usa-se a palavra _cacimbar, _que é de origem angolana, se não estou em erro.


----------



## asmborges

Sereno também existe em Espanha com este sentido, vejam:

*sereno**1**.*

(Del lat. _serēnum_, de _serum_, la tarde, la noche).


*1. *m. Humedad de que durante la noche está impregnada la atmósfera.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Ola.

Aqui em Galiza tambêm se diz _chuviscar_, embora acho que o termo mais comum é _chuviñar_. 

Outros sinónimos são _baballar, babuñar, babuxar, barruzar, froallar, orballar, poallar_ e_ zarzallar._ 

Acho que _babuxar _(babujar) e_ orballar_ (orvalhar)tambêm existem em português. 

Cumprimentos!

 
__


----------



## kurumin

A gente prefere a palavra GAROA.
A cidade de São Paulo é conhecida como ''terra da garoa'' e não como ''terra do chuvisco''...
Na Bahia,  nós dizemos GAROA ou JERERÉ (baianismo; em outros estados se diz XERERÉM  )

O adjetivo de GAROA é GAROENTO. 
O verbo é GAROAR:


> "Íamos cedo, com o sol ainda débil, o chão molhado de sereno como se tivesse garoado"  (Marques Rebelo, O Trapicheiro, p. 231);  "Garoava na madrugada roxa."  (Antônio de Alcântara Machado, Novelas Paulistanas, p. 96).



SERENO é um sinônimo.


----------



## merodakke

Na Bahia nunca ouvi garoa , o que se usa mais aqui é chuviscando.


----------



## Alandria

merodakke said:


> Na Bahia nunca ouvi garoa , o que se usa mais aqui é chuviscando.



Eu acredito em você.


----------



## Leandro

"Garoar" pelo que sei é usado mais em São Paulo. Aqui no Rio só usamos "chuviscar", costumamos dizer que "garoa" é coisa de paulista.

"Está chuviscando."


----------



## Vanda

Para os mineiros chuviscando é uma coisa e serenando é outra.
Chuviscar é aquela chuva fininha irritante. Serenar é mais a brisa fria da noite, aquela nossas mães viviam gritando para que saíssemos "do sereno" senão iríamos adoecer.


----------



## kurumin

merodakke said:


> Na Bahia nunca ouvi garoa , o que se usa mais aqui é chuviscando.


Nunca ouviu? Muitas pessoas usam. Minha queridíssima banda A ZORRA tem um linda música chamada ''Na garoa''. Vale a pena ouvir...





> ''Eu levo a vida numa boa, Te encontro na garoa''


 (Banda a Zorra, do álbum ''Solteiro em Salvador'')

Não importa a palavra ser ''paulista'' (garoa, balada, mexerica, mandioca) ou ''carioca'' (maneiro, botar, tangerina, aipim). Nós podemos usar à vontade. 

Não acredito que a palavra ''garoa'' seja ''paulistana''. O atlas lingüístico do Pará registra ''garoa'' ou ''chuva fininha''...
[tem  muitos mapas interestantes: http://www.ufpa.br/alipa/ . dêem uma espiada  ]


----------



## merodakke

É uma discussão meio idiota mas...



kurumin said:


> Muitas pessoas usam.


 
=0,01% da população.




kurumin said:


> Não importa a palavra ser ''paulista'' (garoa, balada, mexerica, mandioca) ou ''carioca'' (maneiro, botar, tangerina, aipim). Nós podemos usar à vontade.


 
Concordo plenamente, apenas estava informando a realidade dos fatos.


----------



## kurumin

merodakke said:


> É uma discussão meio idiota mas...
> 
> 
> 
> =0,01% da população.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo plenamente, apenas estava informando a realidade dos fatos.



Segundo minha pesquisa, não é 0.01 % da população, mas 20-30 % da população. 

É melhor não generalizarmos. Muitos soteropolitanos [eu por exemplo] falam féçta em vez de féchta. E muitos falam garoa, apaga-pó, jereré, toró em vez de chuvisco.

No estado vizinho, os torcedores do Recife Sport Club se chamam ''Leões da garoa'' 

E tem mais:



> *Garanhuns* é um município brasileiro do estado de Pernambuco.[...]
> Terra natal do presidente Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, que nasceu quando o atual município de Caetés era um distrito integrante de Garanhuns. Em função de sua localização montanhosa e de seu clima é conhecida como a *Suíça Pernambucana*. Outras alcunhas são _Cidade das Flores_ e _Cidade da Garoa_. [...] A ocorrência de garoa na cidade é muito comum, daí a fama de "Cidade da Garoa".


 (Wikipedia)


----------



## olivinha

kurumin said:


> É melhor não generalizarmos.  E muitos falam garoa, apaga-pó, jereré, toró em vez de chuvisco.


 
Toró para chuvisco, é? Que interessante, pq no Rio, quando dizemos que está caindo um toró, queremos dizer que está chuvendo muito.


----------



## kurumin

olivinha said:


> Toró para chuvisco, é? Que interessante, pq no Rio, quando dizemos que está caindo um toró, queremos dizer que está chuvendo muito.


Sim, as pessoas mais velhas usam toró para a ''chuva fininha''. Para os mais novos... toró é uma chuva violenta e curta  Acho que o uso do sudeste se impôs...[A gente está sendo GLOBalizadO ]


----------

